# manu or parker



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wich is more important to our club, manu or parker.
i feel parker is more important if you look at the gms where we didnt have him compard to not having manu theres a little shock. parkers penitration and ablity of speed and agility is so important to our team. i also think parker knows when players are hot and when he should take over the gm. im sure manu knows how to take over the gm but sometimes he trys to hard or at the wrong moments. i know both of our players are very important and probly cant win the title with out either one, but if you had to choose who would it be?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, you really can't go wrong with either one, but there's just so much more room for improvement for Parker, and he's already on the same level as Manu.



If I had to choose just for this season or even the next couple of seasons, I'd go with Manu because he's more of a big game player. He has the ability to take games over more consistently than Parker, and he has such a huge impact on both ends of the floor. Parker is a very underrated defender, but he doesn't have the impact that Manu does defensively. 


If we're talking about 4-5 years from now, it's Parker. Who knows, maybe he'll never live up to his expectations, but since he's basically as good as Manu right now and really shouldn't be in the peak years of his career yet, I'd go with Parker for the long run.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Just to add in, I really didn't answer the "Most important to the team" answer, which is what I based my vote on. If Parker isn't having a good game, there's Beno and Mike Wilks to back him up. If Manu isn't having a good game, there's Brent Barry, Glenn Robinson, and Devin Brown to back him up. My point is that there's a bigger dropoff from Parker to Beno/Wilks than there is from Manu to Barry/Robinson/Brown.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

as far as this season is concerned... manu is, only because he really knows how to take over a game and what he needs to do, parker is still young and has choked a couple of times(dont get me wrong parker is an awsome player) but manu has the experience of leading a big team.....but in the long run its definately parker


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i picked parker just 'cuz i'm a huge parker fan and will always take his side! manu is really awesome but i just think that parker's penetration and affect to the whole system is much more important than manu's.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> i picked parker just 'cuz i'm a huge parker fan and will always take his side! manu is really awesome but i just think that parker's penetration and affect to the whole system is much more important than manu's.


Ditto..especially the first reason :wink: lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Manu, for now. Parker is great, but Manu impacts the game more defensively, and is equally a force on the offensive end. Also, he is a more emotional leader of this team, and can play 3 positions effectively(PG,SG,SF). He does everything we need him to and I would even say he is a better passer than Parker. I'd also rather have the ball in his hands when the game is on the line b/c he has no fear, is a better 3pt shooter and a better FT shooter. He may force it sometimes, but usually it turns out to be a positive for the Spurs.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> i picked parker just 'cuz i'm a huge parker fan and will always take his side!



I picked Parker _despite_ the fact that I have never been a huge Parker fan because the question here is which is "most important" to the team...with a dominant big man like Timmy, we need a point guard that is able to run the offense and put the ball in the hands of the people that it needs to be in...especially in Pop's system, there needs to be someone familiar with the offense and with the way that Pop works...it wasn't easy, but now, Tony Parker is that player...

But just so we are clear...I like Manu more, if not for the simple reason that he makes shots that most physics proffesors would deem impossible...oh yeah, and for the sole reason that because of his name, Charles Barkley at least mentions the Spurs once a week...


----------

